
Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey Accused of ‘hate Mongering’ in India - kappi
https://nypost.com/2018/11/20/twitter-ceo-jack-dorsey-accused-of-hate-mongering-in-india/
======
himanshu810e
He was accused of 'hate mongering' by a certain subset of people. The only
thing he did was posting a pic with some people and one of the woman in the
pic was holding a sign stating "#SmashBrahminicalPatriarchy" which is
basically against the caste system in India and aligns well with the Indian
Constitution. The people who were butthurt by this are the radical elements
which are constantly degrading the image of Indians inside as well as outside
India

------
throwawaysea
I am not sure why the message from 'bhengaij' was flagged, as it was largely
accurate (although perhaps worded poorly). This is an unbelievably ignorant
and insensitive move on Jack Dorsey's part. He got involved in a country's
cultural politics in the worst way, impulsively holding up a sign that has a
very biased, potentially violent message, targeting a religious minority that
makes up < 5% of India. This is jumping straight into complicated local issues
whose nature can be very hard for foreigners to understand without knowing
local history, culture, and language, no matter which country we're talking
about.

From what I am seeing on Twitter and in various articles on this topic, Hindus
have been under attack from all sides in India, stemming all the way back from
colonial era divide-and-conquer tactics that put the country's traditional
systems and culture into disarray. These have since been exacerbated by
Western-influenced education systems/textbooks, the cutthroat populist
politics of India, attempts by the Catholic church to replace Hinduism with
Catholism ([https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-
xpm-1999-11-08-991108...](https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-
xpm-1999-11-08-9911080178-story.html)), overwhelming affirmative action
policies (with 50%+ reserved quotas at educational institutions and government
jobs), and more recently, even Western (leftist) activism. Moreover, despite
claims of oppressive power, 65% of Brahmins live below the poverty line
([https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB119889387595256961](https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB119889387595256961)),
as compared to 60% of India overall
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poverty_in_India](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poverty_in_India)).

That's a lot to think about, and obviously Jack and his people did not think
about it at all when they chose to meet with these activists privately or take
a photo with this poster.

More generally, leaders of companies need to stop getting involved in politics
or caving to the pressures of activism. They need to focus on their
fundamental business goals and know where that line is where they start to
favor the ideologies and political missions of one slice of their customer or
employee base. Google is probably the worst example of this, where it seems a
strong ideological echo chamber has been formed by a vocal minority, who want
to use their political activism as the new decision-making framework for the
company and also the new guidelines for what ideas are allowed to be voiced.
It's bad for everyone, especially so when entities of such enormous wealth,
power, and influence start to take sides. Twitter is a platform of similarly
tremendous scale and needs to avoid falling into the same trap.

~~~
himanshu810e
"impulsively holding up a sign that has a very biased, potentially violent
message, targeting a religious minority that makes up < 5% of India" wow!!

He did not held up the sign another person in the pic did. #SmashPatriarchy is
very famous wording for any Feminist movement and adding Brahminical to it is
just addressing the taboo of caste system which has been introduced by
brahminical society.

Looking at your detailed justification why Jack should not have posted it, it
feels like you align with the butthurt upper caste hindutva brigade of India.

------
kappi
looks like anything negative about bayarea white boysclub is flagged by
ycombinator. News with no value with just 3 points in the frontpage while this
link that got 8 points in less than hour and is now in the third page.

